# CanadaRAM.com Certified Brand?



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys.

I am about to bite the bullet on an 8GB upgrade kit for my iMac and I would prefer to buy nationally. I was looking at the prices on CanadaRAM's site and saw three brands, Kingston, Crucial, and Certified. Kingston and Crucial i have heard of, but does anybody know what brand Certified is? Is it OCZ, OCW, etc??

I know CanadaRAM lurks on these forums from time to time so I thought this would be a good place to ask.


Thanks!!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Certified means exactly that...*certified* to be 100% Mac compatible.

...and CanadaRAM doesn't lurk, he's a member who participates often.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

If you have any questions, call them up & ask. They'll help out.

Also, as a client of theirs, highly recommended.


----------



## cleung (Dec 7, 2010)

I had 4gig of certified ram on my MB for years with no issues.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I've probably bought RAM from every major manufacturer over the past 20 years or so, and so far, I've not had to return a single stick, knock on wood.  I tend to buy whatever is cheapest - either certified or from a known manufacturer, and known to work in a Mac - but I also buy from a reputable dealer. I have RAM from three different manufacturers in this Mac Pro (in matched pairs) and it all works fine. I've got some Kingston RAM from Canada RAM, some Patriot RAM from Canada Computers, and the original stuff from Apple. I regard Canada RAM as the OWC of Canada - can't go wrong with their stuff. And no duty from BC!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

kps said:


> Certified means exactly that...*certified* to be 100% Mac compatible.


Certified by who?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

In the other current RAM thread I asked Canada RAM that - in the details on the 8gb MacBook Pro kit they sell it says "DMS certified" - which could possibly be Data Memory Systems certified. They're a RAM retailer and (and I think they wholesale as well) in Salem, NH who I dealt with regularly when I lived in MA. Very good supplier - excellent service, and they have quite the setup - they do testing etc. (They even reset the timing on some RAM for me once, and though I thought I'd bought it from them, it turned out thatd it was some RAM I'd bought elsewhere - now that's service!). 

Either that or it's just some weird coincidence that Canada RAM's memory is "DMS certified" and it means something different in this case. At any rate, all the RAM that Canada RAM sells is lifetime warrantied - as any good RAM should be.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paddy said:


> In the other current RAM thread I asked Canada RAM that - in the details on the 8gb MacBook Pro kit they sell it says "DMS certified" - which could possibly be Data Memory Systems certified. They're a RAM retailer and (and I think they wholesale as well) in Salem, NH who I dealt with regularly when I lived in MA. Very good supplier - excellent service, and they have quite the setup - they do testing etc. (They even reset the timing on some RAM for me once, and though I thought I'd bought it from them, it turned out thatd it was some RAM I'd bought elsewhere - now that's service!).
> 
> Either that or it's just some weird coincidence that Canada RAM's memory is "DMS certified" and it means something different in this case. At any rate, all the RAM that Canada RAM sells is lifetime warrantied - as any good RAM should be.



Hmmm... someone into the sauce here???

CanadaRam and their only main outlet store/outlet AFAIK is a 1/2 drive south to Victoria BC from where I live.

And you won't find any better knowledge or support that they supply anywhere!!! Ram requirements or otherwise, and at a reasonable good price as well.

Can you find such equivalent RAM cheaper? - maybe yes.

Is it going to work? - maybe. And what's your time, shipping and return costs worth when it doesn't??

Does the cheaper supplier guarantee that it will work and also supply free tech support" - maybe.

Do they give a lifetime guarantee? - maybe.

Canadaram provides all the above without question.

And I'm no way associated with the company or its employees other to know some personally and some of their excellent knowledge base with computers.

And yes I do and have purchased RAM and other computer stuff from them as I have done for years, and not a single problem that they didn't respond to immediately for any client that I know of.

I just wanted to endorse CanadaRam Canada RAM sells Memory, Hard Drives, SSD and Computer Accessories in Canada and their excellent service, prices and support.

Signed 
pm-r


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> *Hmmm... someone into the sauce here???*
> 
> CanadaRam and their only main outlet store/outlet AFAIK is a 1/2 drive south to Victoria BC from where I live.


Uhmm, no (or maybe it was you  ) it is the way you read the post. Paddy was referring to Data Memory Systems not CanadaRAM being in Salem. And yes at least some of CanadaRAMs certified RAM comes from DMS as I just bought RAM from CanadaRAM last week and it had the DMS sticker on it.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

canadaRAM doesn't sleep, he waits.

canadaRAM's tears cure cancer. too bad canadaRAM has never cried.

there is no chin behind canadaRAM's beard, only another fist. 

canadaRAM drinks napalm to quell his heartburn.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Screature.  (I really didn't think I was all _that_ unclear!!)

And my suspicions were correct. Funny how various things you never expected to be related turn out to be all tied together. DMS were my favorite go-to source for memory for the 10 years I lived in North Andover, MA (just down the highway from Salem, NH) and since I actually went to their office/lab to pick my RAM up most of the time, I had a bit more of a relationship with them than one usually has with a primarily online dealer. Nice people. And they ran their office on Macs too.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Data Memory Systems is one of our wholesalers, and they have been one of our top suppliers for Mac RAM for over 10 years. When they certify that their RAM is programmed correctly to be Mac compatible, we know it will work in Macs. We sell approximately equal quantities of Kingston and Certified RAM, plus some other reliable brands to flesh out availability, all of which have lifetime warranties. 

Kingston recently found their competitive mojo again after many years of having overpriced Mac RAM, which is great for customers because there are two reliable brands that are now competing for the best price.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

broad said:


> canadaRAM doesn't sleep, he waits.
> 
> canadaRAM's tears cure cancer. too bad canadaRAM has never cried.
> 
> ...


All that & they don't make offensive posts.

Actually makes you want to deal with them.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I use Canada ram for all my ram needs.. Their prices are fantastic.. Quick shipping to!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Had a recent thread about my encounter with CanadaRAM. Entirely positive, despite an initial blunder on my part. Highly recommend them. My first recommendation for RAM in Canada. Used Certified as well and it is running flawlessly.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

broad said:


> canadaRAM doesn't sleep, he waits.
> 
> canadaRAM's tears cure cancer. too bad canadaRAM has never cried.
> 
> ...


CanadaRAM once had a fight with Superman. The loser had to wear underwear on the outside of their pants for the rest of their life.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

canadaRAM isn’t lactose intolerant. He just doesn’t put up with lactose’s sh1t.


----------

